# another new Nebraska tax



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

there is a new bill proposed in Nebraska which would raise the cost of cigs another $1. They hope to raise $62 million for something. They figure 8000 adults will quit smoking and 15,000 children wont start because of the increase in tax. True some people may quit but i doubt that many will. As far as the kids are concerned.....they are still gonna try smoking no matter the cost. They will just either be poorer or get crafty about how they lift them from the quicky mart.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like that play for medicaid money fell through... lol


----------

